# Warhammer Sketches to be sold - Luis Royo quality



## gmartzoukos

Hi,

I'm an artist. My name is George Martzoukos. I can produce warhammer sketches, remakes of adrian smith's work on the level of quality and texturing of Luis Royo but on much lower prices. A drawing that royo would sell for 25.000$ full of textures, i sell it for 5.000$ . Similarly i can make sketches with less work for 1.000$ or bigger ones for higher prices. 

Sample below. Let me know if you're interested, either if you're a collector, or a gallery, or a store that would like something. 

email me at: [email protected] or [email protected]


----------

